# Well, that was difficult



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Tonight we practiced distractions for the CGC test. Casper is afraid of nothing, nothing really phases him, so I wasn't particularly concerned. Then they gave my husband (one of the extra adults) a dog toy and told him to carry it around the class waving it around. Casper got a glimpse and that was about the end of our training for the night! How am I supposed to get Casper to understand that if Husband is walking around with toy, he is not going to play with it! I just gave up on that and held the leash while Casper fixated on my husband. Eventually, my husband swapped the toy for a skateboard. That really wasn't any better. All Casper would do was strain at the end of the leash trying to get to my husband.

I don't have to worry about it for the test, my husband won't be part of the "crowd" during that part of the test. But, wow, my dog likes toys.


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm no expert but here's what I would try. Maybe you can try to distract him with food while husband walks around him? First he could walk around him with nothing and then slowly add objects that are more intriguing. Or maybe you hold a toy and try to get him to focus on what you have instead of your husband. I would just try getting him used to the idea that even though dad is walking around with a toy, it doesn't mean it's play time. And I'm sure it will come with repetition. He might be getting so excited right now because it's something new.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't done that level of training yet (CGC) but we did the exercise you describe in our second level obedience class and Thor went INSANE. But with clicks and treats for disengaging briefly and then for looking at me helped reel him in. At the end he was actually stationary for a while as the toy was paraded around. I was watching incredulously as my CRAZED pup turned into Mr. manners within minutes. I know that you're probably not allowed to use the food for the CGC test, so that will be tricky, but maybe start with that and see if you can slowly phase the food out? I hope people who have passed the test chime in for you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Work on eye contact and start using distractions at a further distance to keep your dog under threshold. 

Across a Threshold - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## luv2bnc (Jun 7, 2010)

That is a great article on controlling threshold! Lots to think about even in just everyday life! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Good article on threshold. Really well explained. 

I'm not going to try and train him out of this, though. Casper and my husband have their own relationship and playing is a huge part of it. It doesn't seem right to try and train Casper to ignore him when he has a toy. Mostly I was amazed at how powerful the attraction was. I have never thought of Casper as toy-obsessed, but maybe there is a bit of it there. 

I just thought it would be all umbrellas, wheelchairs, hair dryers, and clanging pots. It never occurred to me it might be toys.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

quilter said:


> Good article on threshold. Really well explained.
> 
> I'm not going to try and train him out of this, though. Casper and my husband have their own relationship and playing is a huge part of it. It doesn't seem right to try and train Casper to ignore him when he has a toy. Mostly I was amazed at how powerful the attraction was. I have never thought of Casper as toy-obsessed, but maybe there is a bit of it there.
> 
> I just thought it would be all umbrellas, wheelchairs, hair dryers, and clanging pots. It never occurred to me it might be toys.


It's not a matter of trying to train him out of a desire to play with toys and/or your husband at all. It's just about teaching him to focus on what you want him to focus on (presumably you) when you want him to focus, and letting him play when he's been given permission is all. I'd never advocate trying to train away a dog's desire to play!


----------

